# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتب المحدث أبو إسحاق الحويني التي اندثرت ؟

## العرب

بحثت عن كتب الشيخ المحدث أبو اسحاق الحويني التالية :


بذل الإحسان بتخريج سنن النسائي 


وكتاب غوث المكدود تخريج ابن الجارود


بحثت حتى في الكتب المستعملة فلم أوفق للحصول عليها، فهل من معين ودال ؟

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=1445

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=567

----------


## العرب

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

أتمنى الحصول عليه مطبوعا لاقتنيه ؟

وهل الشيخ راضي عنه، حيث سمعت أنه ليس براضي عن كتبه القديمة، فهل هذه منها ؟

----------


## أبوبكر الذيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك يا أخي أوصيك وأوصي نفسي بقراءة كتب شيخنا المحدث العلامة أبي إسحاق الحويني فإن فيها خيرا كثيرا فكتابه بذل الإحسان وصفه محدث هذا العصر الألباني رحمه الله 
بأنه قوى قوى قوى ووصف كتاب غوث المكدود بالكتاب القيم كما في السلسلة الصحيحة أما كلام الشيخ أنه غير راض عن كتبه القديمة فهو صحيح لإن الشيخ حفظه الله تبين له بعض الأخطاء اليسيرة في الحكم على الأحاديث وهذا لا يخلو منه أى كتاب  بارك الله فيك ولشيخنا كتب جليلة غير هذين الكتابين منها الكتاب العظيم الذي لم يصنف على نمط مثله والذي أسأل الله أن يمد في عمر شيخنا حتى يكمله وهو كتاب تسلية الكظيم بتخريج تفسير القرآن العظيم 
وله تخريج كتاب فضائل القرآن لابن كثير وهو مطبوع والكثير من الكتب الجليلة وبذل الإحسان لم يكمله الشيخ وهو في صدد إكماله إن شاءالله فسيصدر قريبا أربع مجلدات أخر منه إن شاء الله

----------


## أبو جويرية مصطفى إبراهيم

هلا أمتعنا أحدكم برفع كتب الشيخ الحويني حفظه الله تعالي علي الميديا فاير أو الأرشيف و خاصة كتاب "الجرح و التعديل" - و إن كنت لا أضبط العنوان تماماً
و جزاكم الله خيراً

----------


## أبو صاعد المصري

غوث المكدود موجود و قد اقتنيت منه نسخة قريباً و كذا كتاب جنة المرتاب و كتاب فصل الخطاب أما بذل الإحسان لا أعرف هل صدر منه شيء بعد أول مجلدين أم لا ؟

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

لم يصدر من بذل الإحسان غير جزئين فقط ، وهو موجود في مصر بمكتبة ابن تيمية - الهرم .

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

هناك مشاركة بملتقى اهل الحديث أفادت ان هناك 4 مجلد تحت الطبع من سنن النسائى وستصدر قريبا الا انها حذفت....لا اعلم لما...؟؟

----------


## البشتامي

بعض مؤلفات الشيخ الحويني موجوده في مسجد السيدة خديجة بكفر الشيخ - مصر ، لمن أرادها

----------


## محب طلب العلم

السلام عليكم 
أغلب رسائل الشيخ فى مكتبة التوعية بالهرم وأظن عندهم بذل الإحسان

----------

